# Picture of knock down 24 hours after treatment



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

this the hive that is tossing brood


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Please give info on treatment method and what/if any counts were before testing.


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry jrbbees,

I had posted this to go with a second thread i was involved in. This is HopGuard Spring March 23 treatment on. 1st treatment was December 7th. Did not pull count other than it was "high" in this hive. i had a mass brood dump from what looks like early spread brood, lack of food and a cold snap. I did a treatment because it was going to be done within the next two weeks and I opened everyone up to feed, grease and pollen, the weather has been for crap and rain/snow is in forcast for next week so I did everything at once... I had also got unnearved by the high mite counts I was seeing in this hive earlier this week.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

wow that is a big mite drop!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never seen a mite drop that big.It's a good thing you treated.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't on the other thread so i missed that info.
Mega drop!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The first time I used Apistan in about 1995 the mites were 1/8"-1/4" deep across the entrance.


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

The 1st time I treated in December I had a knock down that made this look small time. I wish I would have gotten a picture that day. This hive has had problems since the word go.


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry I was out of town here is the 48 hour latter picture form the same treatment.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I am surprised the hive is still alive with that high of a count. good luck this season


----------

